# My first shot at Macro



## aommaster (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi everyone

This is my first attempt at macro photography, I would like any tips and pointers on how to make this photo better. I took two shots and focus-stacked them in Photoshop.






Any thoughts on how this could be improved?

My own critique of it:

The photo isn't particularly interesting and the flower bud itself doesn't look that good. Maybe after it blossoms, it might make a more interesting picture. Or perhaps it just needs a little retouching in Photoshop?
You can see some of the artifacts of the focus stack in between the two leaves if you look really closely. Maybe a little more work on the background to make it seamless.
(This one I'm not too sure about) Should the other stem (on the bottom right of the image) also be focus stacked? I made a conscious decision to not take a shot with that in focus because it did not seem to be the subject of the photograph. Would it make the photo more interesting if I had that stem in focus too?
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 23, 2016)

Hmm, I was expecting a more "macro" type subject. 
What lens are you using ?


----------



## aommaster (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi!

This was taken using a 40mm Micro Nikkor. After looking back at the picture, I think you make a very valid point. The picture doesn't quite look like a macro shot (despite the fact that the bud in question is only about 3mm long). The fact that it's a shot of the entire bud makes it a bit misleading.

Is there any way of portraying how small this bud is in the shot?


----------

